# Baby Bedroom



## house doctor (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone have any tips for decorating a room for my 1 1/2 year old son and our soon to be born son?  They will have to share a room for the time being and space may be an issue with 2 cribs!


----------



## beverly (Oct 6, 2005)

are you sure your new baby will be a boy?  (you can never trust those sonograms 100 percent!)  what about doing the walls like baby blue skies with soft clouds, and then you could hang some airplanes from the ceiling with fishing line, what do you think?  
Beverly


----------



## OrtrunTamsin (Apr 3, 2010)

We completed a makeover  for this baby's bedroom.So just for fun we decided to look at what we could have done by changing the paint colors to the walls as well.The results were staggering, the appearance of the room is transformed again and again.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 15, 2010)

Wall paint will be the first to consider because colors are really important for babies.  

If you are sure that the baby to be born is a boy, then having them both on the room won't be a problem because you only need to consider one design of the room.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have some dimensions for the room itself? How about a basic layout example with door, windows, closet, etc.


----------



## StorageShedSmart (Apr 17, 2010)

Babies are particularly responsive to black and white, because the contrast is easy to see. Also, when researching psychological responses to colours and shapes, children responded more positively to primary colours and circles. 

Alternatively, with small children that can get up and walk around it's important to make sure the wall colour will not show fingerprints and messes too much. Stark white would look dingy all of the time, even if you washed it every day.


----------



## willicooper1 (Apr 20, 2010)

First of all measure the dimensions of room and divide according to their needs.
Choose the walls color and toys according to their genders.You can search online too.

_________________________
Basement Finishing Contractor


----------



## LindaDellar (Apr 22, 2010)

As you are preparing a room for a newborn and redecorating for a growing child, finding storage space I would say is essential.  It is amazing how much can be accumulated to provide a child with clothes, toys, books, hobbies etc.  

For the baby, you will need space to put away clothes, blankets, diapers, changing items, and gifts that they will use later.  Your older child will accumulate more clothes, toys, books, things needed for hobbies and school.  Getting space for storage to organize all these things will make the life of your children and your life as a parent much more pleasant and orderly!  

I would consider the choice of colour for the room quite carefully.  The room, I feel, should be conducive to rest.  Your baby and toddler need to get enough sleep every day and night.  Well-rested children learn and develop better than those who are always tired.  So, while you want to make the room stimulating while they are awake, you also want to make sure that they sleep well.  I would suggest that instead of painting each wall of the nursery with bright primary colours, think about a more mellow and restful pastel backdrop with bright, primary colours as either a border or pieces of furniture.  Why not go for a jungle theme?  Choose a colourful, bright jungle border, or a jungle carpet.  Soft toy snakes and colourful stuffed birds or butterfly cutouts can add to the decor.  Make pillows of animal or jungle prints and use themed accessories.

http://themeroomideas.com/jungle/rainforest-decorating-ideas.html


----------



## adampeters (Apr 23, 2010)

When it comes to decorating the baby room, safety is a very high priority. If you are going to use toys in the cot or crib, you should always make sure they are safe enough for the baby. This will certainly apply if you use old fashioned toys as they could be really dangerous to the baby.

As well as older toys, older cribs and any other furniture could also be dangerous and therefore needs caution. The problem with a lot of old fashioned furniture is that it will not meet the safety guidelines of current times. To avoid any danger, it may always be best to buy brand new furniture when decorating the baby room.


----------



## gillispy456 (May 5, 2010)

Curtains and drapes are an excellent and easy way to bring color into a bedroom. Use neutral paint for the walls of the adult's bedroom. Try a warm cream color or soft beige for the wall color.Avoid heavy or poufy draperies


----------



## frozenstar (May 6, 2010)

adampeters said:


> When it comes to decorating the baby room, safety is a very high priority. If you are going to use toys in the cot or crib, you should always make sure they are safe enough for the baby. This will certainly apply if you use old fashioned toys as they could be really dangerous to the baby.
> 
> As well as older toys, older cribs and any other furniture could also be dangerous and therefore needs caution. The problem with a lot of old fashioned furniture is that it will not meet the safety guidelines of current times. To avoid any danger, it may always be best to buy brand new furniture when decorating the baby room.



:agree: Safety should be high-prioritized.


----------



## davedi (May 12, 2010)

I've seen many people decorating their kids rooms with designer wall paper. There's some really nice ones out there and if you search around on the internet then you should find loads of them. But they look really great!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (May 15, 2010)

Congratulations. Your gonna have your hands full at night. Hopfully you'll get lucky and your new guy will sleep though the night. If not grab a sleeping bag for your older son because sleeping in another room is the only way he and you will get any sleep.


----------

